# Where to get go snow totals



## THORN (Dec 19, 2010)

Im having trouble getting the right snow totals for my area. Im in Missouri and what NOAA is showing is not close to what our totals were. Do you have any good spots to get totals for snow in this area or in the US in general?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I too am wondering. We had 10.5" and noaa/weatherbug said we got 0.75" ha! Accuweather is usually pretty actuate but still not good.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...s&issuedby=MPX&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BOSS LAWN;1729308 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...s&issuedby=MPX&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


^^^^ This ^^^^


----------

